# Post breeders websites or rescues?



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is it allowed to post breeders or rescues websites? Or should you do that with permission first. I don't want to be invasive or anything.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I lot of people post about their personal experiences with a certain breeder or rescue and include some details on the puppy or dog they acquired. Advertising for a breeder via a forum thread is against the rules, however. 

German Shepherd Dog Forums - FAQ: Board FAQ


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If you are looking for feedback and/or recommendations about certain breeders or resucues, you can post a link and ask a question. The board does have a 'No Breeder Bashing' rule, which also applies to Rescues, so negative reviews will have to be sent to you in PM. People can post positive feedback on the open board.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Lobo!
Saw your other post.
Check out this site: Breeder Directory - German Shepherd Guide 
Moms


----------

